# Blasc3 Login problem



## Tokushima (5. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute...

ich habe das Problem das ich mich nicht im Blasc3 einloggen kann.steht immer die zeile Logge dich ein oder registriere dich,um alle Blasc3 vorteile zu nutzen.

auf buffed.de kein problem aber auf blasc3 keine chance.das häckchen bei automatischer anmeldung ist gesetzt. mein betriebssystem win7 x64

hatt jemand nen tipp für mich ??

mit grüßen Tokushima


----------



## Norica (6. Oktober 2010)

bei mir klappt das auch nicht


----------



## ZAM (7. Oktober 2010)

Nutzt Ihr bestimmte Sonderzeichen oder Umlaute im Passwort? Wenn ja, welche Sonderzeichen? (Bitte das Passwort *nicht *hier veröffentlichen).


----------



## Loktarok (7. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zam

also zuerst hatte ich sonderzeichen drin,hab das passwort aber dann geändert.funktioniert aber trotzdem leider nicht.er zeigt ständig logge dich ein oder registriere dich....und so weiter und so weiter^^


----------



## ZAM (7. Oktober 2010)

Loktarok schrieb:


> Hallo zam
> 
> also zuerst hatte ich sonderzeichen drin,hab das passwort aber dann geändert.funktioniert aber trotzdem leider nicht.er zeigt ständig logge dich ein oder registriere dich....und so weiter und so weiter^^



Hast du in den Einstellungen "automatisch einloggen" gesetzt?


----------



## Tokushima (7. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Zam...

ich weiss nicht woran es lag,ich hatte vorher auch den haken bei automatische anmeldung gesetzt und nichts tat sich....jetzt habe ich nochmal den haken gesetzt und nun geht es...komisch....naja mal sehn wie es weitergeht.... wenn ich mich mit nem anderen char einlogge^^

trotzdem danke dir für deine hilfe...

mit grüßen Tokushima


----------



## Kalayla (8. Oktober 2010)

Also bei mir geht es immer noch nicht. Ob mit Häckchen oder ohne.
Logge ich mich eigentlich mit der E-Mail-Adresse oder dem Benutzernamen ein? Funktioniert zwar beides nicht, aber ist ja sicher wichtig.

Ach ja, und ich benutze keine Sonderzeichen


----------



## ZAM (8. Oktober 2010)

Kalayla schrieb:


> Also bei mir geht es immer noch nicht. Ob mit Häckchen oder ohne.
> Logge ich mich eigentlich mit der E-Mail-Adresse oder dem Benutzernamen ein? Funktioniert zwar beides nicht, aber ist ja sicher wichtig.



Es geht nur der Login-Name. Dein Login-Name, den du bei der Registrierung angegeben hast ist übrigens nicht Kalayla.


----------



## Kalayla (8. Oktober 2010)

Oh *schäm*  das war's. Jetzt geht's. Danke


----------



## Fels (17. Oktober 2010)

Hiho,

selbes Problem. logge mich mit den selben Daten ein wie hier im Forum aber blasc verbindet nicht. Falsches Passwort oder Falsche Username.
Passwort geändert nothing happens

Gruß
Fels


----------



## Viper2110 (21. Oktober 2010)

Fels schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> selbes Problem. logge mich mit den selben Daten ein wie hier im Forum aber blasc verbindet nicht. Falsches Passwort oder Falsche Username.
> Passwort geändert nothing happens
> ...




same hier ..auch PW schon geändert...nix geht


----------



## Merlinja (21. Oktober 2010)

Hallöchen,

ja ich habe auch das selbe Problem wie ihr bei mir kommt genau das wie bei *Viper2110*

Gruß 
Merlinja


----------



## kaepteniglo (21. Oktober 2010)

@Merlinja & Fels:
Mit welchem Namen wollt ihr euch denn in BLASC3 einloggen? (Wenn ihr es nicht hier schreiben wollt, könnt ihr mir auch eine PN senden)
Ich hab da so nen kleinen Verdacht bei euch zwei


----------

